# help with jetter



## ddbrinks504 (Aug 11, 2018)

Is it safe to go through an inch and a quarter pipe with the big jetter? our company has them electric mini jetters but they suck to work with. trying to clear a vent stack through the roof,cabled it a few times pulled back black muddy stuff. My main concern is getting the big jetter hose stuck down the vent pipe..kind of new to drain jetting been plumbing 6 yrs have used the big jetter only on 3 inch main lines to this point...thnx for help D:smile::devil3:


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Kinda reminds me of digging up a cleanout that was encased in concrete for some ungodly reason when I was a helper - we were like 200 miles out of town and only had a rock bar to break the concrete - so me and the j-man were taking turns beating the fk out of this concrete and you could see the whole thing bouncing like an inch or two with every strike and I was all like “dude - what are we gonna do if the line breaks!?” (Cause we were so far from civilization) and the j-man is all “it’s ok - were plumbers - we can fix it”

The end


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ddbrinks504
Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ddbrinks504 said:


> Is it safe to go through an inch and a quarter pipe with the big jetter? our company has them electric mini jetters but they suck to work with. trying to clear a vent stack through the roof,cabled it a few times pulled back black muddy stuff. My main concern is getting the big jetter hose stuck down the vent pipe..kind of new to drain jetting been plumbing 6 yrs have used the big jetter only on 3 inch main lines to this point...thnx for help D:smile::devil3:


just crank the pressure to full and ram that baby in and blast away....


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just crank the pressure to full and ram that baby in and blast away....


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I dont understand how some companies send guys on jobs with equipment they are not trained with..?

1 1/4 pipe with a 5+ GPM jetter sounds like a disaster.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> I dont understand how some companies send guys on jobs with equipment they are not trained with..?
> 
> 1 1/4 pipe with a 5+ GPM jetter sounds like a disaster.


6 years as a "plumber" is in my book is still an apprentice. A lot of companies send out apprentices or unqualified taxi drivers to do a job because they are cheap and they rake in the money. Who the F cares attitude.

The last company I worked for in their contract they had to drain clean the 6-or 8" main for a 4 floor dorm rooms building. The son of the owner brought in a silly K-400 and left it unattended by the drain all day pretending to get the job done. The white hats were none the wiser and signed off on it.

Those cons pisses me off. Even the other plumbing apprentices and plumbers on the job didn't even realize it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Standard Drain said:


> I dont understand how some companies send guys on jobs with equipment they are not trained with..?
> 
> 1 1/4 pipe with a 5+ GPM jetter sounds like a disaster.



Im on a bunch of forums , welding, heavy equipment and such, the number 1 problem that all these areas complain about is trying to find labor to do the work, forget about qualified, just anyone that wants to work, its scarce as heII to find anyone, so the option is to send under qualified people to hopefully get the job done or noone and go out of business, how many high schools closed down all there shops( wood, metal, auto mechanics, etc) so there are no young people to fill the ranks of the retiring people from all these blue collar positions..I do believe it was an overall plan so the USA would keep all the illegals that are willing to work in these areas, or at least whatever percentage will work and not scam on free handouts...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a firm believer in good union apprenticeship training. On the job and night school.
I did it many years ago in my first carrier. Unfortunately Unions got a bad rap and are the enemy of big business.

It was a Huge chore to get in to the Union as both commercial and residential construction was union here and there was no shortage of work back then.
If you couldn't cut it you were down the road.

I did it and was happy I did as it taught me enough to go on my own, think outside the box and diversify. It's what kept me away from all the outfits paying little and teaching less. I see so many young folks caught in this trap.

I know there's lots of anti union everywhere but tell me who taught/teaches more about the trades in a quality setting than a union apprenticeship program.


----------

